# [SOLVED] HELP! Aspire x1200 and the Phenom II DoA or incompatible?



## F.Yoko (Jul 16, 2011)

First I want to say how much I appreciate any help I can get. I recently realized, after attempting to upgrade my x1200 how much of a freaken noob I really am. My current goal is to stabilize my PC and stop in game stuttering due to what I think is my CPU bottle necking my GPU (I hope >_>).

Here is the problem. After getting my new Phenom I ripped my case open and proceeded to install it (This was all done properly without a doubt). After I finished I turned my PC on and all I got was a blank screen. No words, nothing. The light on the monitor was orange as if it were in standby. There was no beep indicating start up, and my hard drive light only blinked once when I first turned it on. The fan worked properly, though it was running at maximum speed the entire time I had the computer on waiting for something to happen (I assumed this was normal considering the Phenom operates at volcanic temperatures constantly..). Also the GPU's fan was operating normally so I don't think it's not that. I took out the new CPU,installed my old one and my computer was fine, ergo, no fried parts. 

A lot of forums said update the bios or something but I'm not to familiar with that and felt uncomfortable attempting to install an updated version. 

Support Site and model:
Download

Desktops -- Aspire -- x1200


I'm not sure if all this is do to incompatibility because of the BIOS, insufficient wattage or a DOA CPU. I'll put my hardware specs relative to the situation below with links, hopefully it will help with solving the situation, and again, thank you for your time.




*Mobo* - Acer DA078L Boxer Motherboard

MB.SAR01.002 MBSAR01002 | Acer Boxer Da078l Dao78l Motherboard
----------

*Graphics card* - EVGA GeForce GTS 450

Newegg.com - EVGA 01G-P3-1450-TR GeForce GTS 450 (Fermi) 1GB 128-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card
----------

*CPU* - AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core 5000+ 2.60 GHz
(Trying to get AMD Phenom II X2 555 Black Edition to work)

Newegg.com - AMD Phenom II X2 555 Black Edition Callisto 3.2GHz 2 x 512KB L2 Cache 6MB L3 Cache Socket AM3 80W Dual-Core Desktop Processor - C3 Revision HDZ555WFGMBOX
----------

*PSU* - CORSAIR Professional Series HX650 650W

Newegg.com - CORSAIR Professional Series HX650 (CMPSU-650HX) 650W ATX12V v2.2 / EPS12V 2.91 SLI Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Modular Active PFC Power Supply


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: HELP! Aspire x1200 and the Phenom II DoA or incompatible?*

Does the PC boot with the old CPU installed?

OEM boards can be tricky to upgrade. Usually contacting the manufacturer to find out what CPU 's are supported is the best route.

Your new CPU may not be compatible. 



> Processor
> • AMD® Athlon™ X2 processor (45 W max)
> • AMD Athlon processor
> • AMD Sempron™ processor


----------



## F.Yoko (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: HELP! Aspire x1200 and the Phenom II DoA or incompatible?*



makinu1der2 said:


> Does the PC boot with the old CPU installed?
> 
> OEM boards can be tricky to upgrade. Usually contacting the manufacturer to find out what CPU 's are supported is the best route.
> 
> Your new CPU may not be compatible.


Yeah, it worked normally when I reinstalled the old processor. 

I plan on contacting both AMD and the MB manufacturers once their tech support lines open on Monday. I'm just trying to see if anyone had similar problems and found out it was DOA before starting the ridiculously long exchange process. :[


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: HELP! Aspire x1200 and the Phenom II DoA or incompatible?*

The new CPU would not work but the old one does suggests the new CPU is not compatible with your Mobo/Bios.
OEM Mobo/Bios are made for the manufacturer and can be very selective about what CPU's they will/will not accept. Contacting the manufacturer before purchasing a CPU is the best option.


----------

